# Muita areia para seu caminhão



## Carlospalmar

Olá:

Penso que mais ou menos entendo o que signfica "é muita areia para seu caminhão". Mas agradeço aos colegas qualquer ajuda ou exemplos sobre quando e como usar essa expressão. É muito importante que não haja ambigüidade com o sentido e uso das expressões.

Obrigado.

C.


----------



## MOC

Equivale ao inglês "It's more than you can handle"

Exemplos:

"- Explica-me lá essa situação.

- Isso é muita areia para a tua camioneta. Não ias entender." (o que escrevi não é exactamente o mesmo, mas é porque a utilização aqui é diferente. Mas significa o mesmo)


Outro caso:
"- Vamos fazer a distribuição das tarefas. Quem faz a A?

- Eu faço a tarefa A, B e C e ainda vai sobrar tempo.

- Olha que isso é muita areia para a tua camioneta."



Só me ocorreram estes dois exemplos, mas espero que dê para perceber.

EDIT: já agora, se tiver dúvidas em relação ao português posso responder em Castelhano, mas nem me lembrei na altura.


----------



## Leandro

Carlospalmar said:


> Olá:
> 
> Penso que mais ou menos entendo o que signfica "é muita areia para seu caminhão". Mas agradeço aos colegas qualquer ajuda ou exemplos sobre quando e como usar essa expressão. É muito importante que não haja ambigüidade com o sentido e uso das expressões.
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> C.



No Brasil usamos essa expressão para falar sobre uma outra pessoa que no caso é bonita demais para alguém.

Marcos: João, olha aquela mulher. Que linda!
João: Esquece, ela é muita areia pro (para o) seu caminhão.

Ou seja, João quis dizer que a tal mulher era bela demais para o seu amigo Marcos. Usamos isso em sentido de brincadeira e gozação.

Você pode até falar de si mesmo:

Eu: Nossa, que mulherão! Pena que é muita areia pro meu caminhão.

Ou seja, eu mesmo estou "ciente" de que a tal mulher é bonita demais pra mim.


----------



## edupa

Leandro said:


> No Brasil usamos essa expressão para falar sobre uma outra pessoa que no caso é bonita demais para alguém.
> 
> Marcos: João, olha aquela mulher. Que linda!
> João: Esquece, ela é muita areia pro (para o) seu caminhão.
> 
> Ou seja, João quis dizer que a tal mulher era bela demais para o seu amigo Marcos. Usamos isso em sentido de brincadeira e gozação.
> 
> Você pode até falar de si mesmo:
> 
> Eu: Nossa, que mulherão! Pena que é muita areia pro meu caminhão.
> 
> Ou seja, eu mesmo estou "ciente" de que a tal mulher é bonita demais pra mim.


 

É verdade, Leandro. 

Este parece ser o significado mais comum (se não o único) aqui no Brasil para a expressão 'É muita areia para o meu caminhão'.

A gente tem a variação, 'É muita areia pro meu _caminhãozinho_.'

Em inglês, usa-se muito a expressão idiomática "_She/He is out of your league_" pra expressar a mesma idéia.

Abraços


----------



## spielenschach

No tengo capacidad para tal


----------



## crissp

Muita areia para o seu camião - esta é a versão correcta em português 

significa que a situação exige demasiado da pessoa e esta não tem capacidade para a resolver, por ex.


----------



## MOC

crissp said:


> Muita areia para o seu camião - esta é a versão correcta em português



...europeu. No Brasil é "caminhão" mesmo. E mesmo em Portugal ouço mais vezes "camioneta" que "camião" embora admita que já ouvi ambos.


----------



## Carlospalmar

crissp said:


> Muita areia para o seu camião - esta é a versão correcta em português
> 
> significa que a situação exige demasiado da pessoa e esta não tem capacidade para a resolver, por ex.


 
Segundo sua explicação a expressão pode se usar para uma situação que exige demasiado da pessoa e esta não tem capacidade o condições para resolver, ou só é usada para a situação que falaram outros colegas para se referir a mulheres muito bonitas etc. 

Será que dá para se referir a una situação mesmo de relações mas sem o fator de beleza senão simplesmente uma relação dificil e complexa?
Agradeço qualquer ajuda para aclarar o alcance desta expressão.

C.


----------



## FranParis

Leandro said:


> Marcos: João, olha aquela mulher. Que linda!
> João: Esquece, ela é muita areia pro (para o) seu caminhão.


 
Oi, é sino demais pro seu badalo!


----------



## MOC

Carlospalmar said:


> Segundo sua explicação a expressão pode se usar para uma situação que exige demasiado da pessoa e esta não tem capacidade o condições para resolver, ou só é usada para a situação que falaram outros colegas para se referir a mulheres muito bonitas etc.
> 
> Será que dá para se referir a una situação mesmo de relações mas sem o fator de beleza senão simplesmente uma relação dificil e complexa?
> Agradeço qualquer ajuda para aclarar o alcance desta expressão.
> 
> C.



Não posso falar pelo Brasil porque realmente as sugestões dadas pelos membros Brasileiros do forum parecem sempre tender para essa situação, mas pelo menos aqui significa tão só e apenas, "é demasiado para ti/si". Veja os exemplos que dei acima.

Quanto ao exemplo que deu, também a essa situação pode ser perfeitamente aplicada essa expressão. Pelo menos aqui não é tão redutora como nos exemplos dados.


----------



## edupa

Carlospalmar said:


> Segundo sua explicação a expressão pode se usar para uma situação que exige demasiado da pessoa e esta não tem capacidade o condições para resolver, ou só é usada para a situação que falaram outros colegas para se referir a mulheres muito bonitas etc.
> 
> Será que dá para se referir a una situação mesmo de relações mas sem o fator de beleza senão simplesmente uma relação dificil e complexa?
> Agradeço qualquer ajuda para aclarar o alcance desta expressão.
> 
> C.


 

Carlos

Esta expressão no Brasil tem a ver tão e somente com uma referência sexual. Não há nenhuma alusão a outro tipo de habilidade. Vai por mim...

Abraços


----------



## Macunaíma

^^É verdade, aqui no Brasil só se usa quando se quer dizer que uma mulher ( ou um homem ) é "demais" para você. Já inventaram uma resposta:

_ Ei, não vai me apresentar a sua amiga?!
_ Ih, esquece. Ela é muita areia pro seu caminhãozinho!
_ Tudo bem, eu posso dar duas viagens...


----------



## Carlospalmar

edupa said:


> Carlos
> 
> Esta expressão no Brasil tem a ver tão e somente com uma referência sexual. Não há nenhuma alusão a outro tipo de habilidade. Vai por mim...
> 
> Abraços


 
Obrigado pelo esclarecemento do uso no Brasil.

Saudacoes,

C.



Macunaíma said:


> ^^É verdade, aqui no Brasil só se usa quando se quer dizer que uma mulher ( ou um homem ) é "demais" para você. Já inventaram uma resposta:
> 
> _ Ei, não vai me apresentar a sua amiga?!
> _ Ih, esquece. Ela é muita areia pro seu caminhãozinho!
> _ Tudo bem, eu posso dar duas viagens...


 
Obrigado pelo esclarecemento do uso no Brasil.

Saudações

C.


----------



## crissp

A expressão muita areia para o seu camião/ sua camioneta pode também significar que a outra pessoa é demasiado culta ou inteligente e que esta pessoa não tem possibilidade de estar no mesmo nível da outra. Neste caso não tem a ver com nenhuma característica física.


----------



## MOC

crissp said:


> A expressão muita areia para o seu camião/ sua camioneta pode também significar que a outra pessoa é demasiado culta ou inteligente e que esta pessoa não tem possibilidade de estar no mesmo nível da outra. Neste caso não tem a ver com nenhuma característica física.




Isso já foi dito acima. No entanto, no Brasil pelos vistos, nunca tem essa conotação.


----------



## olivinha

Tenho um amigo do Nordeste do Brasil que diz:
_Muita cocada pra pouco baiano_.
Acho ótimo!


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Olivinha, adorei a frase do seu amigo.... 

Aqui em Sampa, só ouvi a referência a uma mulher grande (um mulherão) como foi dito, ou muito bonita.


----------



## rudy713

Hi.
What is the portuguese translation for "She's too much sand for my little truck?"

Also, is there a spanish idiom equivalent to this? (en español, por favor)

Thanks.


----------



## Denis555

Ela é areia demais pro meu caminhãozinho. (=She's out of my league).


----------



## Bastoune

Oi!

Um auluno de uma das minhas turmas (sou professor de inglês naquela empresa) usou essa expressão, e no contexto eu entendi mas quando ele e os outros aulunos me perguntaram como dizer isso em inglês, na verdade eu nao sabia.

Alguém sabe se tiver uma expressão parecida em ingles?

Contexto: Tem uma menina gostosa que passa, um baixinho quer sair com ela mas o amigo dele lhe diz, "Cara, muita areia para seu caminhão!" 

E o baixinho diz que ele faria várias entregas se precisar!


OBRIGADO pela sua ajuda!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu não conheço nenhuma expressão muito boa para isso, mas me lembro que em um programa de clipes traduziram uma parte da letra de uma música das Pussycatdolls com essa expressão, acho que a parte da letra era " _I wonder (wonder) if I'm just too much for you_".

Até.:


----------



## ?e©am

what about "she's just too good for you"? em todo caso, é esse o sentido...


----------



## Bastoune

Hmmm... maybe, "*She's way out of your league*"?

(Mas eu NAO sei como "traduzir" a resposta do baixinho segundo esta tradução...  hmmm....)


----------



## ?e©am

"She's way out of your league" = yes, it's a good translation! 

Litterally, the expression is:
Muita areia = too much sand 
Para o meu caminhão = to carry in my track
that means "She's too much sand for my little truck" 

Baixinho's friend says: "don't even try! _she's way out of your league_"
Baixinho answers: "eu faria varias entregas" = I would make many deliveries if it's necessary...= _I'm ready to make efforts to improve myself_... (I guess it's the meaning, I understand this way...), _if it's necessary, I'll do anything (my best) to make her notice me_ (?!) (this is only my interpretation, but in Brazil, guys have found this way to respond to their buddies!)


----------



## Bastoune

?e©am said:


> "She's way out of your league" = yes, it's a good translation!
> 
> Litterally, the expression is:
> Muita areia = too much sand
> Para o meu caminhão = to carry in my track
> that means "She's too much sand for my little truck"
> 
> Baixinho's friend says: "don't even try! _she's way out of your league_"
> Baixinho answers: "eu faria varias entregas" = I would make many deliveries if it's necessary...= _I'm ready to make efforts to improve myself_... (I guess it's the meaning, I understand this way...), _if it's necessary, I'll do anything (my best) to make her notice me_ (?!) (this is only my interpretation, but in Brazil, guys have found this way to respond to their buddies!)


 
Sim, eu entendi a piada, mas infelizmente, eu acho que não tem nehuma resposta tão experta em inglês.

Maybe, "she's way out of your league" and some stupid sports joke like, "_*I'll work on my swing*_." 

Merci mille fois, mon gars!


----------



## ENTOMOCARLA

Podria decirme el significado de la palabra o frase caminhaozinho (portugues) y de la palabra babaca, cual es la traduccion al espaÑol?


----------



## ENTOMOCARLA

que significado de este texto por favor:
é tb acho.. essa mulher é mto arreia pro caminhãozinho desse maluco né? 
ta tirando onda ele!


----------



## FranParis

Vea este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=918625


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Caro Carlospalmar esta expressão é usada para aludir  a capacidade das pessoas.

Pode ser em relação a administrar uma namorada linda.

Quando há uma disputa clara ou até mesmo subentendida sobre alguém ou alguma coisa difícil de se conseguir  o ganhador pode ouvir: é muita areia pro seu caminhão.

Ou seja entre tantos interessados voce conseguiu, quero   ver agora  se tem capacidade para manter a conquista.( pode ser sobre pessoas ou coisas)


----------



## patodiez

Aqui tengo unos amigos que dicen "Mucho arado para tan poco tractor"..., solo en el sentido de broma entre amigos cuando una mujer es muy linda para un hombre.


----------



## Vanda

É exatamente este o sentido!


----------



## ceballos

Em espanhol costumamos dizer também mucho arroz para tan poco pollo ou poco pollo pa tanto arroz.
Nos comics argentinos de Quino sempre apareciam homens pequenitos com mulheres enormes.


----------



## Noe_a

Bastoune said:


> Oi!
> 
> Um auluno de uma das minhas turmas (sou professor de inglês naquela empresa) usou essa expressão, e no contexto eu entendi mas quando ele e os outros aulunos me perguntaram como dizer isso em inglês, na verdade eu nao sabia.
> 
> Alguém sabe se tiver uma expressão parecida em ingles?
> 
> Contexto: Tem uma menina gostosa que passa, um baixinho quer sair com ela mas o amigo dele lhe diz, "Cara, muita areia para seu caminhão!"
> 
> E o baixinho diz que ele faria várias entregas se precisar!
> 
> 
> OBRIGADO pela sua ajuda!



Depending on the context:

Either:

- "she's/he's out of your league"

Or:

- "It's too much for you to handle"


----------

